

Ask HN: Writing Remote work on your CV?? - haidrali

Do we need to write our remote work on CV. I have been working remote for more than one year along side my job. Is it good to mention it or will it be negative thing<p>Please write your feedback<p>Thanks
======
sjs382
I think by "remote" you mean "freelance" or "side-work"? If so:

Personally, I don't put it on my resume, but I do put it in my portfolio and
website (which hopefully gets seen by everyone who sees my resume).

I find it a little off-putting when someone lists themselves as the
CEO/President of a clearly 1-person "company" that they freelance under, and
have the dates for that company/position spanning their entire working career.
Does anyone else who frequently reviews resumes feel the same way, and get the
same impression?

